# Showdown to be concerned about...



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Did this event, prompt the following?

Iran Says CIA Behind Nuclear Scientist's Killing | Fox News

US, Iranian Ships Involved In Incidents In Strait Of Hormuz | Fox News

I know there have been plenty of times our ships have been harrassed by opposiotional forces, such as when we were over giving support to Taiwan, and China's own ships approached ours, but of course knowing what we all know about Iran, and the troubles we all are concerned about (nuclear), this is a concerning thing. Had to share this, I did not know about it till today since I happened to notice the video of the ship off Italy's coast and saw this article about the assasinated Iranian scientist, and then seemingly subsequent badgering of our ships in the straight...


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

You can look forward top many more such incidents, the Iranians have a big ax to grind with the U.S. Navy. They can look back to the mid 80's when we smacked them down during their last attempt control the Persian Gulf and the Mid East oil supply. They have developed Torpedo's(or more aptly Underwater Missiles) that reach hundreds of mph in hopes that they can sink U.S. Navy Ships and they are chompin at the bit to use them.

They may be related but would have happened anyway, in time. Its all happened before and will happen again, the only difference is that the stakes are higher. Just hope the current administration has the balls to go up against fellow Muslims.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

> Just hope the current administration has the balls to go up against fellow Muslims.


Hahaha...Love it. No, I don't think they will. Lord help us in this election to get someone who will have the fortitude Reagan did when he went in and knocked Qaddafi off his pile of pillows.

I think the Iranian government is like that goose out in the barnyard, it comes rushing at you, but the minute you get it by the neck, it will back down fast.


----------



## TommyJefferson (May 12, 2010)

Nations don't get "smacked down" by the U.S. for controlling oil. You can't eat oil. You have to sell it.

Nations get "smacked down" by the U.S. for trying to leave the Federal Reserve system and circumvent the Banking Families who own it.

The real reason for the wars in Iraq, Libya, Iran et al. is that they tried to drop dollars and go to a gold standard or a non-IMF state currency.

The banksters will chew up several thousand U.S. military boys in Persia and Africa, but it _will_ help them maintain their fiat currencies. Welfare queens like Microsoft, KBR, and Lockheed also benefit.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

TommyJefferson said:


> Nations don't get "smacked down" by the U.S. for controlling oil. You can't eat oil. You have to sell it.
> 
> Nations get "smacked down" by the U.S. for trying to leave the Federal Reserve system and circumvent the Banking Families who own it.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

False flag leading us to war to divert our attention anyone?


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm a Navy vet. I fear for my brother sailors who are being used as an expendable resource in the Gulf by powers we can't even see. And for what? It isn't oil. If oil was that important we would see the opening of newly discovered oil fields here. But we don't.

The reason is wealth and power... power over wealth. Its the same shadowy handful who have been pulling the strings behind the scenes for a long time. 

I'm as patriotic as anyone. But I'll be damned if I will close my eyes to the manipulation that is going on and be blinded to it by some fake engineered patriotic fervor that sends our finest into yet another meat grinder for the benefit of people like George Soros, the Rockefellers, the Bilderbergs, or the frigging royals in England.

We will be seeing a lot of posturing and flag waving by this corrupt federal government in that tired old shell game to distract us from what is really going on.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

TommyJefferson said:


> Nations don't get "smacked down" by the U.S. for controlling oil. You can't eat oil. You have to sell it.
> 
> Nations get "smacked down" by the U.S. for trying to leave the Federal Reserve system and circumvent the Banking Families who own it.
> 
> ...


I will agree that the U.S. has its nose in many places it doesn't belong, the founding fathers waned us to "Avoid Foreign Entanglements" and for years the country did, now we don't, it's easy to see where it has gotten us.

I would like to see your references for the reason for the attacks being the attempts to drop the dollar, if they prove out I applaud you for schooling me, but I happen to know in depth and from first hand knowledge/experience that the reason for the Libya, attack had nothing to do with the Federal Reserve, banking or the U.S. dollar.

Bottom Line, I agree with you that we stick our noses in many places it doesn't belong, but I would like see your documentation as to the reasons you cite.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Davarm said:


> I will agree that the U.S. has its nose in many places it doesn't belong, the founding fathers waned us to "Avoid Foreign Entanglements" and for years the country did, now we don't, it's easy to see where it has gotten us.
> 
> I would like to see your references for the reason for the attacks being the attempts to drop the dollar, if they prove out I applaud you for schooling me, but I happen to know in depth and from first hand knowledge/experience that the reason for the Libya, attack had nothing to do with the Federal Reserve, banking or the U.S. dollar.
> 
> Bottom Line, I agree with you that we stick our noses in many places it doesn't belong, but I would like see your documentation as to the reasons you cite.


Davarm..I don't have time now to locate proof, but trust me---I've read many accounts that yes, the real reason for our aggression and supposedly human rights interventions was the attempt and talks of certain countries to drop the fiat dollar.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

JayJay said:


> Davarm..I don't have time now to locate proof, but trust me---I've read many accounts that yes, the real reason for our aggression and supposedly human rights interventions was the attempt and talks of certain countries to drop the fiat dollar.


I will be waiting, if I am wrong I want to know about it and to know specifically what the reasons are. Knowledge is power and having inaccurate/incomplete knowledge is .......

I stand by my statement on Libya, %100 accurate.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Huh... and I thought we were over there because of corporate contracts for supplies and such for the military. I didn't think it really was for cheap oil or because we don't like the way muslims run their countries. Haliburton and others come to mind. You know, the guys who want the lucrative big-money contracts and are in bed with the politicians.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

gypsysue, you are probably right with Iraq and wouldn't be surprised if it had something to do with Bush Jr.'s feelings being hurt by Saddam Hussein balking at and blowing off what Bush Sr. imposed on him after the cease fire in Desert Storm.

This country seems to be making a habit of toppling governments with no regard for or thoughts about what will replace them. The current governments of Iraq and Libya will undoubtedly come back around to haunt us in the near future. Hussein and Qaddafi could be held to a somewhat benign level with intimidation and minor military actions but the new regimes will not be so easily dealt with. 

We should just get out of that area all together(or better yet, never gone in) and let them govern themselves with the death and violence that is characteristic of their cultures. 

I apologize to all who are reading my ranting but the Middle East, Radical Muslims and our policies/presence there are kinda personal to me.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Did this event, prompt the following?
> 
> Iran Says CIA Behind Nuclear Scientist's Killing | Fox News
> 
> ...


There are people who think Obama is deliberately trying to provoke a war with Iran as a way to win reelection.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, I just heard last night that yet another carrior group headed over there to join the two now there or on the way. Also, just heard this morning that Israel and the U.S. even though preparred for it have suspended all war games. Hmmm and we have been pileing up troops in Israel and Kuwait all this time !


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

BillS said:


> There are people who think Obama is deliberately trying to provoke a war with Iran as a way to win reelection.


He's nuts enough to think that he'd win re-election for provoking a war with Iran? I think he better wake up. I think the people and some of the sheeple are getting tired of these 'wars' in the middle east. He might not have the support he anticipates.

It's sure getting me on the edge of my chair, watching these carriers head there, and watching the interchange of these 'letter's between Obama and Iran.

Stay serious about prepping. Many things on the horizon don't look pretty.


----------



## Nadja (Jan 12, 2011)

As far back as I can remember, anytime we needed to start a war or police action as they are called, we have always got our carriers over there first or really close to it. With 3 carrier groups over there, you will be looking at a whole lota people, missiles, planes rockets and hungry jar heads. Bad comin' right up .


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

*Private central banks*

As I understand it Libya had their own central bank and their own gold backed currency, the Dinar. Their plans were to make this the gold backed currency of Africa, and not the central banks fiat dollar. There are only 6 other countries left with their own currency and central banks, any ideas where they are located? I'll give you a hint, one of them is Iran.

I found it interesting that only 3 days into the Libyan 'uprising' they formed a new central bank based on guess what&#8230; the worlds FIAT dollar scheme! I would have thought (like in some other 'conflicts') that a new central bank answering to the IMF would be the last thing on their minds. Wouldn't you want to overthrow the evil doer first, then sort things out?

Wow That Was Fast! Libyan Rebels Have Already Established A New Central Bank Of Libya - BlackListedNews.com


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

BillS said:


> There are people who think Obama is deliberately trying to provoke a war with Iran as a way to win reelection.


There are others who say he.wants a declared war.....no elections then....

Jimmy


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Jimmy24 said:


> There are others who say he.wants a declared war.....no elections then....
> 
> Jimmy


That's what I have been telling my daughters to watch out for. Engineer a crisis(war with Iran could easily evolve into that) and for whatever reason have it cause civil unrest, declare martial law and suspend elections.

At that point the country along with dictatorial powers are his.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

Well, BoB may in fact be setting the stage for an armed confrontation with Iran. Although he recently cancelled the "Joint Exercise" with Israel as not to escalate the conflict with the Iranians, he has deployed 9000 troops Israeli soil.

It appears that his apathetic attitude towards our only stable allie in the middle east may be overpowered by his desire to go toe to toe with Iran.

Better fill all your spare gas cans, I heard on the news that gasoline prices are expected to top the $4.00 to $5.00(Fox News today) level by memorial day if hostilities in the Persian Gulf continue to escalate.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*The Mosad*

The killing of the Iranian scientists has Mosad written all over it.

If you kill enough of their experts, who will be able to feild the weapon?

This is a Chess game.

The next move is for Iran to provide security for all their scientists.

First they will replace them.

What do you want to bet Isrial has the replacments ready to go?

The Checkmate will be the meltdown !


----------



## Guardian (Jan 17, 2012)

What interests me with this topic is the fact that the so called "ships" were nothing more than the equivalent of a bass boat size vessel. I know the USS Cole had issues due to not paying attention but seriously, are we equating a vessel such as those pictured in the daily news to a US carrier? Please... Not a chance.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Mainly, I think the little boats were simply playing deflect. If they continue to play these little games and our military wearies of thier BS, then maybe they can get them to feel they do not need to be on guard? Just a thought about Irans thinking.

I do believe some was simple bravado. Maybe it was done as amoral booster for their military guys to give them the idea that they are not afraid of the big bad giant?

I too am concerned that Iran is our next real problem. Where that will leave us here in our own country, oil prices aside, is so hard to say. A full on financial meltdown is the one I think is going to have us see riots and looting, anarchy in general.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

BillM, The Israelis have apparently fessed up to the incident, or at least have not denied it

Prison Planet.com » Israeli Source Tells London Times: Mossad Behind Iran Assassination

Vengeful, The small boats have been used by Iran to patrol and harass the Persian Gulf since the fall of the Shaw. They were used in the 80's to drop mines in the shipping lanes the last time they tried to close the gulf, they also use them in attempts to provoke responses from foreign navies. If the boats are fired on, they claim aggression from foreign fighting vessels and seek international sympathy, if they are captured or sunk they use that as justification to close the shipping lanes.

Same old story, the next thing will be the laying of mines by those small fast boats in the cover of darkness, that's how it happened last time.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

Jezcruzen said:


> I'm a Navy vet. I fear for my brother sailors who are being used as an expendable resource in the Gulf by powers we can't even see. And for what? It isn't oil. If oil was that important we would see the opening of newly discovered oil fields here. But we don't.
> 
> The reason is wealth and power... power over wealth. Its the same shadowy handful who have been pulling the strings behind the scenes for a long time.
> 
> ...


Jez,
I do believe that you have it exactly right. I have thought that very thing for several years now and I get poo pooed every time I say something about it. I am glad to see that I am not alone in my thinking. Excellent post and points.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Obama will never start a war with Iran. Obama will never stop a war with Iran. Obama will do damn well what he is told to do, or he will be replaced with someone who will. 

Don't be under the illusion any longer that this entire global mess is being churned up by individual governments and their leaders. The strings are being pulled by people who we have never seen. They have never been on the cover of a magazine or on a news broadcast. They are never identified. They are never elected to any position by the public. These people decide what is to happen. They make a phone call or send a representative and on que things happen. I could be the replacement of the PM of Italy or a uprising in Egypt.

It is certainly possible to throw a wrench into the best laid plans. But people have to be awake, first, and understand what is going on.

You can call or write your elected officials all day, every day, and you will not see any change. You might get back a lot of platitudes and promises, but nothing will change. Why? Because the entire system is corrupted. As I read once, before you can clear the water up, you have to get the pigs out of the creek. And that is exactly what has to be done. Otherwise, we all are just along for the ride and the driver can take us to places that we really do not want to go.


----------

